# 25RSS - Convert tip-out door to a real drawer?



## NWcamper (Mar 28, 2004)

We took our brand new 25RSS out last weekend for the maiden voyage, and one of the things I noticed right away was that the little tip-out drawer/door at the top of the stack of drawers to the right of the sink seems like a lost opportunity for another drawer.

It looks like there is nothing behind the tip-out door, so I can't figure out why keystone didn't put in a full-length drawer there. Has anyone done this, and if so, can you make any recommendations on where to get a drawer for it? I suppose I can make one, but there never seems to be enough time for things like that....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don, same thought here too. Its on my list of hopeful mods, I'd like a place for the plastic silverware we use or other small items. I sure couldn't figure out why they didn't make it a drawer either. Keep us posted if you start the mod! I know I'll be interested.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Same here. Stupid me always assumed the there was an actual reason they put that flip door in as opposed to a real drawer. I broke the first rule.

Never assume anything, it just makes and ass out of u and me.









Keep me posted if you do this mod, Don.

I'm sure it would give me brownie points from my wife.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

Never mind about keeping me posted on this mod. I just looked in behind our flip drawer and it looks like the kitchen sink drops down behind it so a drawer here wouldn't be feasible.









Shucky darn.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If I remember right...the electric outlet/tv jack sits in there too. (25 RSS) Maybe a short drawer!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I went out and looked, it appears I have enough clearance for a normal Outback length drawer in our setup, the current drawers don't go all the way back, looks like they have about 3-4" of a spacer behind them.








Drawer in the closed position, note the extra space behind









Middle drawer open, bottom closed. Need to mount brace supports above the current supports in order to put in drawer glides.

If I wasn't setting up my wifes new laptop I'd head off to Lowe's to find the parts.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Definitely send pictures when you finish Y-Guy.

Also in the 25RS-S, I think the bottom open door under bathroom sink is wasted ...it barely clears the toilet and hard to put things in there when hinges on bottom. We dont use it for dirty laundry as it was intended I guess.

We plan to put hinges on left side by tub so door will open like a DOOR!

David


----------



## George and Marg (Feb 20, 2004)

Just completed conversion of tip out drawer on my 2003 25 RSS this weekend. Extended drawer approximately 4 more inches beyond the standard lenght with no difficulty. Given that there are 2 hinges left over, if you are going to modify your bathroom sink cupboard, why not use the left over hinges from the drawer modification.

George and Marg


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Not meaning to toot my own horn, but this was the first mod I did on my 21RS. Full length drawer with full extention glides. Works great. Used 1/2" birch plywood and 1/8" mtrl. for the bottom which is rabbited into the side pcs. Just like a real cabinet drawer. I too could not understand why Outback didn't do this at the factory. I'll try to post pics this weekend.

Also in my 21RS, there is a small carpeted step below the rear bed slider. Took that out and made one slightly larger and stained it to match the floor. Carpeted the top which is now hinged for storing shoes, sandles or what ever. I matched the carpet to the forest green colors that are in the Outback. Looks great and works well. Pics this weekend (hopefully).


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a good idea on the step, is it alright to copy the idea. Unfortunatly my wife likes the flip down and the bathroom laundry door and will not let me touch them, I am still working on her, one battle at a time.








Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I kinda like the tip out...but sometimes when I close it too fast, the things in it just fly out into the drawer below. Maybe I'll attempt to make a drawer.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We have a 25 RS-S and were wondering about that step...wondering if it had anything under it... Might as well utilize all available space. 
Our step is fully carpeted. If it's not glued on we could reuse the carpet to use on the top of the box when built. In thinking on it though you could probably use a carpet sample...cheap enough too.

How hard was it to pull up? Is there flooring under it?

Have any pics of your converted step? 
TIA


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> We have a 25 RS-S and were wondering about that step...wondering if it had anything under it...


At least on our 28RSS the step by the queen bed is where the electrical cord is stuffed into when not in use. You could change it and store the plug elsewhere, but it will run you about $75 at Camping World for the conversion plug.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi folks, In the 25RSS the cord goes under the seat for the dinette, so you should be clear in that aspect. I can not think of a thing that is in that area of the box and my wife liked the idea of having some shoe storage. Adding it to the honey do list. kirk


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm going to try to find time to take pics and post them this weekend.
On our 21RS, there was flooring under the step. After removing enough of the carpeting to see where it was attached, it was just a matter of removing three screws if I remember correctly. and it comes right out. I'm not familiar with your 25RS-S. If the space is already in use for something else. Just reattach the step, glue the carpet back in place and it's like it never happened. There was only floor and wall and unused space under mine. For the carpet, I used a thick, plush bath mat that matched the other forrest green colors exactly. I only carpeted the top, but even if you carpet the whole thing, it doesn't take much mtrl. to do it. Watch for pics this weekend.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks, can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Alright, I'm the woman to reply to this








The little flip drawer is great for scissors and a roll of tape.

The flip door in the bathroom is great for the trash can. 
Plus the extra ceramic heater or the little fan. The stuff you don't use every time, but sure as you took it out, you would need it.

And yes, I could be that WIFE who takes everything. But as soon as I didn't take it. YOU would need it!! LOL

Have a good day everyone


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Female here too









I would prefer the drawer to the tip out... tip out waste too much space and I can still put tape and scissors in a shallow drawer









And I want to mod the hinges on the bathroom under sink door. Hinges on the tub side will make it easier to access. With it the way it is you have to stand over the door when you release the net laundry bag(at least that is the way it is on our Outback). 
We have a collapsible container (from costco), solid and sturdy, that we use for laundry and it can sit just about anywhere, the tub when not in use makes a great spot. Not much time is spent in the tub/shower anyway









Little heater and fan can go under the dinette seat, always have it and use it seldom. ... best of both worlds







Can't wait to get our Mods done









sunny Beautiful day here in Oregon sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> And yes, I could be that WIFE who takes everything. But as soon as I didn't take it. YOU would need it!!


LOL very true... but we'd never admit it would we


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry about the delay on posting the pics of the mods. The Member's Gallery won't let me upload pics for some reason.







I've asked for Vern's assistance in the matter. Hopefully corrected soon. In the mean time, go ahead and get a 1/4 sheet (24"X48") of 1/2" thick birch plywood and piece of 1/8 " thick matrl. slightly larger than the drawer will be for the drawer bottom. Some Tite Bond II wood glue, some finish nails or wood screws and a 24" piano hinge, then you'll be set to make the drawer and the flip top step. Pics ARE on the way soon. REALLY. shy


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Looking forward to the pics









Vern...... HELP sunny

Please shy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern must be out enjoying his OUTBACK. (poor guy!)


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Keller, I love that shoe box idea....then again what women wouldn't. I notice that in the morning we have shoes, hats, etc. sort of thrown around that spot as there is no handy area near the queen slide to put personal items. Box storage would save me from tripping over my shoes when trying to make my way to the bathroom at wee hours of the night. I have done this already. Hope your pictures are posted. I'd love to see.

Next, I need to find a place to put that remote control thermostat besides under my pillow at night. That thing is going to get lost for sure.

lisa
sunny


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Lisa,
As for the AC remote (and tv remote), check out the pis of the over head cabinet/shelf that is mounted in the bed slider. If memory serves me correctly (that's questionable), I think Kirk made one in his Outback. Pics are in the members galleries. Awesome idea. Definetly on my list of to do's.

James


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

For storing things near the Queen bed, on my to do list, i am going to make one of those pocket type organizers like is located on the top bunk bed in the 25RS-S. Customize it where it will hold a couple of paperbacks, glasses, remote and a few extra for whatever. I just have to go shopping to find some nice sturdy matching material


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

I love that over the queen bed cabinet.........hmmmm.........may have to do that one soon.









lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Put some velcro on the wall, and stick those remotes to it!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Put some velcro on the wall, and stick those remotes to it!


Great Idea !


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

The pics are here,, the pics are here. Now let's see if they make it into the forum.

The first is the drawer in place of the tip out.

http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/albums/u...0mods%20002.jpg

Note the small blocks at the back of the guides. These are to keep the guides parallel to each other front to back.

http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/albums/u...0mods%20003.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/albums/u...0mods%20004.jpg

And here is the step with opening top.

http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/albums/u...0mods%20005.jpg

3/4" top piece, 1/2" birch plywood sides, piano hinge. The top had to be built out a little on the sides in order to clear the front edge of the couch and the side of the dinette. I also built the back of the top out a little so the top would tilt backward a little and stay open when fully opened. Hope that makes sence.

http://www.outbackers.com/gallery/albums/u...0mods%20006.jpg

Over all demensions are 22 1/2" W. X 10 1/2 H. X 13" D. 
Your measurements will probably be slightly different. Let me know if there's any other info that might help.

Happy 'modding'.

James

Ok, I don't know why the acctual photos didn't appear instead of their addresses. Much larger views in the Members Galleries.


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Keller, very cool mods. Love both of them. Need to get hubby over to look at the specs. GREAT JOB!









lisa


----------

